# Hedgie's falling off their wheels?



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Do any of your hedgies fall off their wheels? Both Diggory and Mina do it. Diggory not as much, just every once in a while. But Mina falls off like every 5 seconds. She just runs so insanely fast and then falls off. It always worries me and Kenny and we're constantly trying to adjust it like tilt it back or whatever but she still always falls. We're worried she'll break a leg or something... She's on a CSW and I know the inside is slick so I was wondering if that is why? Or if she would fall no matter what? Since everyone here uses the same wheels I wondered if any of you have experienced this.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

apparently this doesn't concern anyone...?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

is she falling or is she jumping off on purpose?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Be patient, your post hasn't even been up for a day yet. I've never noticed any of the hedgies I've cared for falling off of their wheels or having problems with slipping despite using bucket and cake top wheels, but that doesn't mean they haven't done it when I'm not around. I'm not sure how violently your hedgies are falling out of their wheels, but that seems a little concerning that they can't balance themselves... every 5 seconds is really often. I'd make sure the wheel isn't tilted too far, like you mentioned, other than that don't really have any advice. Is the wheel spinning freely, does it "snag" in a certain spot? If the wheel seems fine, it might just be your hedgie's habits. Some run closer to the inside, some run farther out on the edge where it's easier to slip.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Pretty sure she really is falling. Because she'll be going really really fast and then you hear thunk! and then she gets right back up and keeps going. And yeah they both run very close to the edge. It doesn't seem like an issue of balance, she walks just fine. It's just that she is going so fast. I never considered the jumping thing though. Sometimes kenny watches her run, I'll ask him if he can tell if it is jumping or falling.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

If it is happening with regularity, could it be that she enjoys spinning herself off the wheel? May not be all that traumatic if she's jumping right back on.

I can envision her getting thrown from the wheel if it is angled down a bit. Sophie has a CSW and she can get it going fast enough that she can't keep up and there is a minor crash inside the wheel. If it were angled down, she might get tossed out when that happens.

Sophie runs more on the inside than the outside edge and that may make the difference of getting tossed out.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy fell out a lot when he first started his CSW. He also runs close to the edge, so to solve his falling problem I tilted the wheel back so that his weight goes to the inside of the wheel when he runs and the backside catches him. Now the only time he slips is when he tries hopping off when the wheel is still going. Try adjusting the angles of the wheel and putting her on it for a second or two to see if it changes anything.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

0 problems with either of my hogs, both of which are on CSWs. I think Kashi had a bit of trouble at first, but definitely not anymore.

If you're very concerned, maybe use the lowest available height setting so that she doesn't fall too far ^_^


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I was actually thinking of asking the same question. Booster usually runs fine for half an hour or so, then I start hearing him fall into his litter. He won't run with me watching, so I can't tell if he's jumping or running too close to the edge or what. He always gets back on or goes to eat after he falls, so I'm guessing it's not too traumatic, like you said.

My problem is I'm using a comfort wheel attached to the side of the cage, so there's no way to change the angle. The bottom of teh wheel is less than 2 inches from the bottom of the cage though, so it's not much of a fall.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Kenny says she definitely falls. She runs angled with the front of her towards the outer edge of the wheel and then her paw slips and she falls. He says I exaggerate and its more like every 30 seconds than 5  We tilted the wheel way back. Still heard a few thunks though. :/

Also, it can't go on the lowest setting or the litter box won't fit underneath?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If she's falling (of jumping) off, I'd consider there's a risk of injury there and would try and minimize that by making sure there is very little distance between the bottom of the wheel and the floor. You can lower the wheel and then put a some extra fleece remnants where the litter box is to catch the messies - just remove the "wheel mats" every morning, rinse by hand to get the big yuckies off, then toss them in the washer at the end of the week. OR keep the wheel where it is and make sure the litter is piled high enough to catch her so she cannot fall far. 

And, like others are saying, make sure the wheel is angled so it's tilted back a little. 

Another thing you can do is put down those sticky things that people use in bathtubs to keep from slipping if it's definitely a slippage issue. I used those with Miss Satin and I know others have used that method to varying success. Just make sure you've firmly pressed them onto the wheel (ie, no ripples that, on the topside, would catch a toe and, on the underside, allow the pee to get underneath).


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Would those hurt her feet at all? I know the sandpaper type stuff like grip tape for skateboards is bad so maybe the bath tub stuff would be bad too?? But if its more rubbery maybe it wouldn't...


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

The bathtub stuff is mostly rubbery - kind of a sticky rubbery, not a sandpaper-like traction. The little 'daisy' type stickies are probably the easiest to find. What you would want is a 'bulk roll' that you could cut to length. One side will have a very strong adhesive, just pull off the paper backing. The front side may be 'pebbled' or 'plain'. I would look for the plain because the pebbled texture would maybe be a little harder to clean.?

NOTE: These links are totally random - not recommendations. I'm just providing examples that you can get stick-on, non-skid, rubber (or rubberlike) material to line a wheel with.

It isn't something that I've tried; just not an issue with Sophie.

http://www.nathosp.com/prod_detail_list/hotel_bath_mats

http://thematking.com/business_industry/industrial/bathtubmats/bathtubmat.htm

http://www.kofflersales.com/p/foam-anti-slip-tape.asp


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Sandpaper/skateboard grip tape is definitely a bad idea. But the rubbery bathtub stuff worked fine for us... it's the same stuff made for humans to stand on when their feet are unprotected and wet.


----------

